# goblin skinner



## hellize (Mar 10, 2019)

Greetings everyone,

I have a little necker to show. 
Handy little fellow and ideal companion for longer walks in the forest or on mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe
it is 20 cm/ 7.9 inch long, the blade is 10 cm/ 3.9 inch long, 30 mm/ 1.2 inch wide. It is forged of 5160 and 1.2516 steels. The handle is made of deer antler and leather disks.
The sheath is made of 4 mm/ 0.16 inch thick, sturdy cowhide.


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2019)

A Halloween knife?


----------



## hellize (Mar 10, 2019)

daveb said:


> A Halloween knife?


A knife for every occasion


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice knife! But not approved by PETOG: People for the Ethical Treatment Of Goblins.


----------



## hellize (Mar 13, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Nice knife! But not approved by PETOG: People for the Ethical Treatment Of Goblins.


Hehe, yeah, this new, brave world is getting more and more over regulated, day by day.


----------

